# The 2015 Hater's Guide to the Williams-Sonoma Catalog



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

Comes out every year on Deadspin, just in time for the Holidays. Seriously funny. Seriously profane:

http://adequateman.deadspin.com/the-2015-hater-s-guide-to-the-williams-sonoma-catalog-1746862116


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

BAHAHAHA!

I just got my W-S Holiday Catalog too, and now I have narrative in my head every time I look at it!

Too funny!


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Seriously funny; seriously profane; seriously rude. A seriously good read!


----------

